# Please help this Golden Mix Male at HIGH RISK in TN



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

That is one scared boy! Girly used to hang onto the floor with her toenails in the same way when she was at the vets. Once she realised the whole world wasn't that bad, though, she was a special girl. This boy has the same look - and is likely to be just as wonderful with a bit of work.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I reached out to Danny to see if he has any connections.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I reached out to Adopt a Golden and TVGRR regarding this guy. Adopt a Golden is calling Southern Roots in Knoxville regarding him. 

TVGRR just got back to me - it seems the craigslist link no longer works. I sent her the phone number that was on Facebook for him.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

danoon58 said:


> I reached out to Adopt a Golden and TVGRR regarding this guy. Adopt a Golden is calling Southern Roots in Knoxville regarding him.
> 
> TVGRR just got back to me - it seems the craigslist link no longer works. I sent her the phone number that was on Facebook for him.


Thank you!


----------

